# The Miracle of Toilet Paper



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2010)

> Miracle of Toilet Paper
> 
> Fresh from my shower, I stand in front of the mirror complaining to my
> husband that my breasts are too small.  Instead of characteristically
> ...


----------



## roller (Dec 6, 2010)

LMAO !!!!!!!! Thanks for that .


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2010)

Here you go - you are gonna need it - ROFLMAO


----------



## tom37 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow!!!!

I think I better not comment LMAO...

Good One.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh my!!!!  A rookie mistake if there ever was one!


----------

